
100 PFLOPs: China’s Supercomputer Circumvents U.S. Sales Ban - narrator
http://vrworld.com/2016/04/13/china-circumvents-us-sales-ban-tianhe-100-pflops/
======
fighting
ARM on the server, finally. Good news for people hoping to move beyond the
stranglehold of intel/x86 in computing. Thank you, US foreign policy, for the
unintended side effects.

